
Java developers finally realize the party's over - mdemare
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/10/java-developers-finally-realize-partys.html
======
mdemare
(via [http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/10/i-hate-it-when-comedy-
co...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/10/i-hate-it-when-comedy-contains-
deep.html))

